# Frozen Few List



## wittdog

I’ve already been contacted by some people who want to be part of the Frozen Few….The official rules should be posted soon….(When a certain Alaskan law firm finishes them)….If you know you want to compete please PM Wittdog……..We have already gone international. Those of you who said you would be in in the other thread I've sent you PM. you need to contact me to make it offical.
Sponsors

The Sausage Maker
http://www.sausagemaker.com/
Smokinlicious
http://www.smokinlicious.com/index.php?home
Wolf Rub
http://www.wolferub.com/
A certain Alaskan Law Firm


The Frozen Few
Rag
Pressure Treated Smoker
Pigs on the Wing
Bruce B
GoodSmokeBBQ
Puff
Diva Q
Griff
Wittdog
Molson
CockeyeBBQ
Nick Prochilo
Uncle Bubba
Smokin in the Igloo (2)
 Larry Wolfe
Woodman
ScottyDaQ
woodman3222
Smokey_Joe
beardjp
oompappy
Bustin' Loose BBQ
WildfireEric


----------



## wittdog

Frozen Few Rules (nearly final version) 

This is a fun virtual bbq winter competition. It is primarily for those of us that cook in the dead of winter, real northern winter. In the event your local conditions do not qualify for winter conditions, say an unexpected warm snap, you will be disqualified and automatically entered in the â€œSouthern Comfortâ€


----------



## wittdog

This is what the prize breakdown looks like so far, The GC will come from either the Artic Survivor or the Northern Vacation Categories. In addition to the prize from winning their categories they will receive a trophy and some additional Smoking Bucks.
The winner of the Southern Comfort category although not eligible for the GC will win a ice shaver as a consolation prize.


	We are also going to have a random drawing of prize for everyone who enters. 
Frozen One Grand Champion
A trophy from a certain Alaskan Law Firm
Smoking Bucks (Gift Certificate amount to be determined from Smokilicous)
http://www.smokinlicious.com/
Arctic Survivor...Butts,Brisket,Whole Hog -- longer cooking cuts of meat 
Smoking Bucks (Gift Certificate amount to be determined from Smokilicous)
http://www.smokinlicious.com/
Great Sausage
Recipes and Meat Curing
by Rytek Kutas 


http://www.sausagemaker.com/index.asp?P ... ProdID=413
(1) Bottle of Wolfe Rub
http://wolfes5.tripod.com/wolferub/


 

Northern Vacation....Ribs, anything else midrange cooking time. 
Smoking Bucks (Gift Certificate amount to be determined from Smokilicous)
http://www.smokinlicious.com/
Great Sausage
Recipes and Meat Curing
by Rytek Kutas 


http://www.sausagemaker.com/index.asp?P ... ProdID=413
(1) Bottle of Wolfe Rub
http://wolfes5.tripod.com/wolferub/




Southern Comfort....Chicken and other quick cooking stuff and stuff cooked at temps above 32* 
Smoking Bucks (Gift Certificate amount to be determined from Smokilicous)
http://www.smokinlicious.com/
Great Sausage
Recipes and Meat Curing
by Rytek Kutas 


http://www.sausagemaker.com/index.asp?P ... ProdID=413
Ice Shaver
http://www.sausagemaker.com/index.asp?P ... ProdID=992


(1) Bottle of Wolfe Rub
http://wolfes5.tripod.com/wolferub/





Random Prizes
(3) Great Sausage
Recipes and Meat Curing
by Rytek Kutas 


http://www.sausagemaker.com/index.asp?P ... ProdID=413
(1)Hamburger Press
http://www.sausagemaker.com/index.asp?P ... ProdID=486


Sausage Mixes
(1) Sausage Maker Polish Sausage Mix
(1) Sausage Maker Andouille Mix
(1) Sausage Maker Italian Mild/Hot
(1) Sausage Maker Breakfast Sausage Seasoning 
(1) Sausage Maker Breakfast Sausage Seasoning Mild/Hot
A number of 
Smoking Bucks (Gift Certificate amount to be determined from Smokilicous)
http://www.smokinlicious.com/

(3) Bottles of Wolfe Rub
http://wolfes5.tripod.com/wolferub/



The dollar amounts from Smokilicious are yet to be determined but trust me when I say they are more than generous. I would like to thank our sponsors and let anyone else who is willing to donate a prize to contact me.


----------



## wittdog

We have extended the dead line for entry to the Frozen Few…till Dec 14

Smokinlicous would like to do a pod cast of the Frozen Few event. The idea they have is to schedule each team to call the 800 number at a designated date and time during the event. They  would then live record them and edit everyone once complete. Then they  could post a "Frozen Few Pod Cast" on their site! They would like to do the interviews on Saturday, February 2nd in the afternoon and on Sunday, February 3rd in the morning. Anyone interested can call this number 800-941-5054  over the next couple of weeks and sign-up for a date/time.
It’s a toll free number and smokinlicous has been a gracious sponsor for this event so it would be nice if we as a group could give them something back.
Thanks 
Wittdog

BTW the t shirts should be ready this week….


----------

